# Programme d'échange des alims sur les G4 MDD !!



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

Bon les raleurs qui se plaigne du bruit de leurs G4 MDD vont être content, un programme d'échange est lancé ici : https://depot.info.apple.com/generic/index.html


----------



## MacSpawn (22 Février 2003)

Ah ! Enfin une reaction pour calmer nos petites oreilles.
Sinon qu'es ce que ça dit "bequose I dont speek angliche, sorry."


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

que si t'on G4 te casse les oreilles t'appele appleassistance et il t'envois une alim chez toi, et tu doit leurs renvoyer l'ancienne moyennant les frais de ports


----------



## skypat (22 Février 2003)

Génial je vais m'inscrire et en profiter. Je suppose que l'installation ne doit pas être trop difficile.

Merci Apple !


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2003)

c'est parti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









merci mackie !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

donc tu n'appartera pas steve a la prochaine apple expo


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Ca veut dire que le silence va redevenir de rigueur pour les PowerMac ? Et a condition de faire parti des 100 premiers à cause des quantités limités ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * donc tu n'appartera pas steve a la prochaine apple expo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

apparter ?
on avait pas plutot dis entarter ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca veut dire que le silence va redevenir de rigueur pour les PowerMac ? * 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais bon moi je m'en fou, soit j'ai itunes qui tourne sur le G4


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais bon moi je m'en fou, soit j'ai itunes qui tourne sur le G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais, mais meme avec une sono a fond, tu l'entends... je suis ra-su-ré !


----------



## languedoc (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Bon les raleurs qui se plaigne du bruit de leurs G4 MDD vont être content,  * 

[/QUOTE]
Merci pour les "raleurs", cher Macinside. Ce sont aussi les payeurs ! et je constate que les remarques (je préfère quand même ce terme....) sont remontées en haut lieu.


----------



## languedoc (22 Février 2003)

J'ajoute qu'il faut encore attendre l'effet réellement produit par ce changement. Combien de db en moins ? Enfin, soyons optimistes.


----------



## languedoc (22 Février 2003)

Encore une info. Suite à ma commande passée à Apple, je reçois un message de leur part : il faut attendre 4 à 6 semaines APRÈS le 10 mars ! Patience et longueur de temps...


----------



## gwena (22 Février 2003)

par échange ils entendent quoi,
je veux dire, hop je met mon n° carte de crédit, je reçoi l'alim et je renvoie la mienne?? et je paye encore une fois les frais de port pour mon alim cette fois!!??
ça commence à faire cher dans ce cas si je dois payer les 2 frais de port!


----------



## ederntal (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gwena:</font><hr /> * par échange ils entendent quoi,
je veux dire, hop je met mon n° carte de crédit, je reçoi l'alim et je renvoie la mienne?? et je paye encore une fois les frais de port pour mon alim cette fois!!??
ça commence à faire cher dans ce cas si je dois payer les 2 frais de port!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non ya un coli prépayé dedant pour le retour... c'est marqué sur la page d'apple...


----------



## cyclops (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par languedoc:</font><hr /> * Encore une info. Suite à ma commande passée à Apple, je reçois un message de leur part : il faut attendre 4 à 6 semaines APRÈS le 10 mars ! Patience et longueur de temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
t'as fait quand ta commande, parce que moi je l'ai faite hier soir, j'ai pas reçu de massage, juste la page qui dit que les livraisons commencent le 10 mars! 
EDIT: j'ai reçu le même mail!
en plus apple n'a vraiment pas envie qu'on leur demander la date prévue de livraison!
je me demande combien ils ont prévus d'en vendre...


----------



## yoyo (22 Février 2003)

J'ai effectué la commande hier soir, idem pour moi.
Pas de date précise à part la date du 10 mars pour les premières livraisons.

J'ai aussi reçu le mail de confirmation.

Patience....

Pour ceux qui râlent encore contre Apple, passez du côté obscur, car si vous avez les moyens de payer un PowerMac Bi-Pro et que vous râlez pour 30.- suisses, je sais pas ce qu'Apple peux faire de plus......


----------



## iPat (25 Février 2003)

j'ai apparemment un des tous derniers DP 867 (acheté le mois dernier) avec alimentation Samsung 400 w, je le trouve un peu trop bruyant (plus que le quicksilver 800), est-ce que je vais gagner qqchose en faisant échanger l'alimentation ? (j'ai entendu dire que les nouvelles alim faisaient 360 w)


----------



## ficelle (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iPat:</font><hr /> * j'ai apparemment un des tous derniers DP 867 (acheté le mois dernier) avec alimentation Samsung 400 w, je le trouve un peu trop bruyant (plus que le quicksilver 800), est-ce que je vais gagner qqchose en faisant échanger l'alimentation ? (j'ai entendu dire que les nouvelles alim faisaient 360 w)   * 

[/QUOTE]

ah, je pensais que la samsung etait beaucoup plus silencieuse...
en rentrant le numero de serie sur la page de commande, tu devrais voir si ta machine est eligible pour le remplacement d'alim.
si oui, c'est tres bon signe pour le kit que l'on doit recevoir,
si non, ça veut dire que l'on va recevoir la meme que la tienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a+


----------



## iPat (26 Février 2003)

je suppose que la Samsung est plus silencieuse que l'Abcel (quoique je ne peux comparer qu'avec un DP 1 Ghz encore plus bruyant), finalement le mien est éligible aussi alors j'ai commandé la nouvelle alim...


----------



## cyclops (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iPat:</font><hr /> * je suppose que la Samsung est plus silencieuse que l'Abcel (quoique je ne peux comparer qu'avec un DP 1 Ghz encore plus bruyant), finalement le mien est éligible aussi alors j'ai commandé la nouvelle alim...    * 

[/QUOTE]

les bi 1GHz ont des Acbel, puis qq tps après ils ont eu des samsung, puis maintenant de nouveau des acbel mais bcp plus silencieuse, donc c'est surement celles-la que l'on va recevoir.... c'est pour ça que t'as pu échanger ton alim samsung!


----------



## Stephan (5 Mars 2003)

Ouais, enfin on ne sait pas trop ce qu'Apple va refourguer


----------



## Dedeuche (7 Mars 2003)

Merci pour toutes ces infos, mesdames, messieurs ! On se sent moins seul

Je vais ouvrir le capot de mon 2 x 1 GHz,et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## PowerMike G4 (16 Mars 2003)

Bonjour!
Je voulais simplement savoir si quelqu'un avait reçu l'alim et le venti proposé par Apple "gratuitement" ......
Je compte le commander aujourd'hui , mais je pars 5 jours le semaine prochaine .... donc je voulais savoir aussi quand il compte livrer les venti en france (region parisienne) ...

merci de vos reponse


----------



## ficelle (16 Mars 2003)

si tu commande aujourd'hui, tu peux meme prendre plus d'une semaine de vacances


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

au faite ficelle pas de nouvelle de t'on alim ?


----------



## PowerMike G4 (17 Mars 2003)

Je viens de passer ma commande et .... il faut compter 4 à 6 semaine après le 1 avril !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Bon il n'y a plus qu'a attendre maintenant!


----------



## jfh (17 Mars 2003)

en attendant ne ronge pas trop vite la souris de ta future ex machine
et cette date c'est une délai minimum je suppose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas put m'en empecher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais avec tout ce qu'on lit sur les retard et les attentes
en tout cas bravo bonne acquisition


----------



## ApplePie (17 Mars 2003)

_Order status updates will be sent via email weekly (extrait de confirmation de commande)_

*... et le mail hebdo à partir du 10 mars... passé aux oubliettes ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## gwena (21 Mars 2003)

eh eh ça c pour ceux qui c t inscrit trés tôt!!!
comme moi! ;-)
d'ailleurs quelqu'un a déjà reçu son alim?? et pour l'overclokage en dual 1GHZ ça va changer quelque chose?


----------



## ficelle (21 Mars 2003)

je me suis inscrit des le debut, mais je reste sans news...
ni mail, ni alim, rien de chez rien


----------



## g0g01 (21 Mars 2003)

Je crains qu'Apple soit en train, pardonnez moi l'expression, de nous la mettre bien profond. Le fait qu'ils ne nous tiennent pas du tout au courant, en dehors de ce mail signalant à une poignée de personnes le nouveau délai qui soit dit en passant ne fait qu'augmenter, est proprement scandaleux.
A+


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par g0g01:</font><hr /> * Je crains qu'Apple soit en train, pardonnez moi l'expression, de nous la mettre bien profond. Le fait qu'ils ne nous tiennent pas du tout au courant, en dehors de ce mail signalant à une poignée de personnes le nouveau délai qui soit dit en passant ne fait qu'augmenter, est proprement scandaleux.
A+    * 

[/QUOTE]

Apparament certains ricain viennent de recevoir leur nouvelle alim... Cool!


----------



## g0g01 (28 Mars 2003)

Oui j'ai lu ça, apparemment le 120 mm est un papst et ce fichu iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii a laissé place à un son nettement plus feutré ! Je suppose qu'il faudra encore attendre un mois pour les européens.
A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: à première vue il ne faut pas renvoyer les parties remplacées, à vérifier.


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

si, sinon ils t'envoient une belle facture


----------



## g0g01 (28 Mars 2003)

merci pour ta réponse mackie, dis tu tires la langue à tout le monde qd tu réponds ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

oui c'est un tick


----------



## g0g01 (28 Mars 2003)

ah moi je cligne de l'oeil


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

je flood aussi


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui c'est un tick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]









on y crois pour la semaine prochaine,
c'est un programme mondial... pas de raison que les USA soit servis avant nous


----------



## g0g01 (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 










on y crois pour la semaine prochaine,
c'est un programme mondial... pas de raison que les USA soit servis avant nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Apparemment les kits viennent des usa, mackie tu confirmes ?


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

rien dans les mains , rien  dans les manches, comme vous le voyer j'ai rien reçu


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

On m'apple Macjacks parfois


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * comme vous le voyer j'ai rien reçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas de raison que tu en reçoives avant nous, vu que c'est au client de se pointer dans un sav avec son petit colis


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

25 euros  le montage


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 25 euros  le montage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

crève !


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

pour toi c'est 2 duvel


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

il va surtout me falloir une nappe pour les lecteurs cd...
je l'ai encore dechirée !!!


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2003)

au faite ficelle, si il ne demande pas de la renoyer tu me la met de coté ?


----------



## ficelle (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * au faite ficelle, si il ne demande pas de la renoyer tu me la met de coté ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ils le demandent,
mais reste à voir ce qui se passe si on ne leur renvoie pas !


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2003)

qui vivra verra


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

Servi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous tiens au courant pour le changement de bruit apres montage, dans la soirée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS :
l'alim n'est pas à retourner chez apple, c'est ecrit noir sur blanc


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

tu me la met de coté ficelle ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

avec le ventillo bien sur (je t'échange le tout contre un adaptateur secteur pour l'alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

ça me va !
mais je suis toujours preneur d'un ecran de pismo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't forget me


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

Reçu moi aussi, commandé le 21/2. Vais vite le monter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

ma commande date egalement du 21/2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne serais pas devant la machine avant 22h30, alors pressé de lire tes impressions


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

Premières impressions, à froid, pas de calcul intensif, la tour est parterre à côté de moi et allumée depuis 30 min : j'entends juste un rrrrrrrrrrrr très leger.. ENFIN !! Je vais pouvoir remettre mon casque anti bruit à sa place : dans la cabane de jardin à côté du taille haie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et on ne doit rien retourner, hop je stocke au cas ou ça claque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ça me va !
mais je suis toujours preneur d'un ecran de pismo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't forget me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'oublie pas


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par g0g01:</font><hr /> * Premières impressions, à froid, pas de calcul intensif, la tour est parterre à côté de moi et allumée depuis 30 min : j'entends juste un rrrrrrrrrrrr très leger.. ENFIN !! Je vais pouvoir remettre mon casque anti bruit à sa place : dans la cabane de jardin à côté du taille haie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

woa, cool !
je suis impatient d'installer ce bazar !
ça t'a pris combien de temps, la mise en place ?


----------



## ficelle (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par g0g01:</font><hr /> * Je crains qu'Apple soit en train, pardonnez moi l'expression, de nous la mettre bien profond... * 

[/QUOTE]

j'espère que tu regrettes ces propos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :;

si seulement apple pouvait generaliser cette façon de proceder pour toute les pieces inter-cheangable directement pour l'utilisateur !


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

woa, cool !
je suis impatient d'installer ce bazar !
ça t'a pris combien de temps, la mise en place ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Une heure environ, j'ai coincé un moment sur le connecteur de l'alim, j'osais pas tirer plus fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis comme je n'en fais qu'à ma tête, au lieu de suivre le guide imprimé j'ai sorti tout le bazar dans un désordre total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon je suis toujours en vie, le mac tourne impecc, juste les résonnances des disques durs de temps à autre mais je peux enfin reécouter autre chose que du hard rock ou du métal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

j'espère que tu regrettes ces propos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :;

* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, il est de bon ton de critiquer sans cesse et de gueuler, c'est dans l'air du temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
si seulement apple pouvait generaliser cette façon de proceder pour toute les pieces inter-cheangable directement pour l'utilisateur !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouaip tout à fait, pouvoir se procurer les pièces au comptoir et à un tarif raisonnable sans la taxe made in cupertino.

A+


----------



## gwena (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par g0g01:</font><hr /> * 
je peux enfin reécouter autre chose que du hard rock ou du métal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais c très bien le metal!! c ce que j'écoute avec mon dual!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon serieux, moi j'ai commandé le 26 je suis impatient!!!!! j'ai l'impression que ça fait 3 mois que je l'ai commandé cette alim de #&amp;-)/ qui va me permettre de dormir n'empeche


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par g0g01:</font><hr /> * 

Ouaip tout à fait, pouvoir se procurer les pièces au comptoir et à un tarif raisonnable sans la taxe made in cupertino.

A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


reves pas


----------



## yoyo (3 Avril 2003)

J'ai reçu mon kit aujourd'hui !

Mais j'ai déjà changé de PowerMac (un Bi 1.25 Ghz),
alors le kit va partir chez mon heureux acquéreur....

Ils ont vraiment fait trop long Apple sur ce coup là.......


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 


reves pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rentre ta langue mackie


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

non


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

pfffff quelle arrongace ces jeunes


----------



## languedoc (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ma commande date egalement du 21/2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je ne serais pas devant la machine avant 22h30, alors pressé de lire tes impressions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh bien, vous êtes vernis ! Moi, j'ai commandé le 22 (pas celui d'Asnières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et j'attends toujours


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2003)

bon, c'est pas encore le grand silence, mais c'est quand meme vachement mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le bruit d'aspirateur à été remplacé par un ronflement tres "loud"


----------



## archi (4 Avril 2003)

Je l'ai!
Commandé le 22/2, reçu aujourd'hui!


----------



## Luba (4 Avril 2003)

il arrive comment ? par transporteur ou la poste ?


----------



## archi (4 Avril 2003)

TNT, la dynamite!


----------



## Bilbo (5 Avril 2003)

Je viens de faire l'opération. Ceux qui attendent encore leur pièce peuvent voir ce qui les attend ici.

Il vous faut :<ul type="square">[*]Tournevis cruciforme n°2 avec bout magnétique.[*]Petit tournevis plat[*]Clé coudée Allen 2,5 mm (fournie)[*]Pince à bec fin[/list]Ceux qui n'ont pas un tournevis avec bout magnétique peuvent toujours l'aimanter la veille, sinon courrez chez votre quincaillier. Si le tournevis n'est pas magnétique, il va vous falloir une bonne dose de doigté, de calme et de patience.

Si on respecte à la lettre tous les avertissements, on cavale dans la minute chez le revendeur du coin pour qu'il le fasse à votre place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Du genre : _*Éteignez systématiquement lordinateur avant de louvrir afin déviter dendommager ses composants internes et de vous blesser.*_ Ou encore : *Débranchez le cordon dalimentation.* puis *Si des voyants sont allumés sur la carte mère, cela signifie que lordinateur nest pas éteint.*





 Il nous prennent vraiment pour des ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bien équipé, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème. Les étapes sont claires et quand on fait les choses dans l'ordre, tout baigne. De plus, ça vaut le coup. Aaah, ce silence ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## archi (6 Avril 2003)

C'est le pied!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deux heures de bricolage et je n'entend plus mon Mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(au point que je me demande si je n'ai pas oublié de brancher le nouveau ventilateur!)


----------



## gwena (9 Avril 2003)

pff moi j'habite à nancy (comme 90% des macusers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et je l'ai toujours pas reçu!!
je suis dégouté allez, moi aussi je veux mon alim qui fait pas de bruit!


----------



## MacSpawn (9 Avril 2003)

Je l'ai reçu, je croyais qu'il ne trouverais jamais mon village perdu au milieu de tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En tout cas elle est vraiment très bien.
salut


----------



## Pauluche (10 Avril 2003)

J'ai recu ma nouvelle alim hier et me suis empresse de la monter, pas de problemes particuliers a part la petite vis qui tient l'alim et qui pa deux fois a tenté de s'echapper... je n'avais pas de tournevis magnetique et toc...

Pour ce qui est du bruit, c'est a mon avis bien mieux, mais je note encore quelque fois des vibrations assez genantes.

Je n'avais jamais entendu le bruit du disque dur. Je l'entend bien maintenant donc beaucoup moins de bruit. Merci Apple meme ci ca pouvait etre mieux.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (10 Avril 2003)

Raahhh je veux mon alim ! Mon water cooling c'est bien .. mais c'est dur a monter dans l'alim ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2003)

je commande ma nouvelle alim ou pas ?


----------



## iPat (12 Avril 2003)

je viens de monter la nouvelle alim (867 DP) mais quelque chose doit clocher, je n'entends pas une grande différence avec l'ancienne, apparemment ce serait du à des vibrations parasites, pourtant je n'ai pas rencontré de difficultés particulières à l'installation, quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## mfay (14 Avril 2003)

Quite à ouvrir le micro, j'en ai profité :

Remplacement alim
+ Chgt disque dur
+ Ajout 512 Mo

Il y a toujours du bruit mais moins, c'est mieux que rien, maintenant c'est supportable.

Par contre, j'ai eu peur, je me suis payé plein de plantage. Dur de trouver le coupable ? Soit ça se bloquait quand j'écrivais sur une partition. Soit ça plantait quand j'utilisait un gros jeu ??? 

J'ai fait plein de test en allant même jusqu'à rechanger le ventilateur. (là j'ai bien vu la différence de bruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais j'ai quand même touvé, c'est une vieille barette de RAM qui n'a pas supporté le changement (j'sais pas comment). Ouf, j'ai eu bien peur. Mais maintenant c'est bon. 

Conclusion, quand on veut faire un changement. On ne fait pas tout à la fois


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

ta du toucher une barrette sans avoir pris de précaution contre l'électricité statique ! au faite quel intérêt de changé le disque dur sur cette machine vu le nombre d'emplacement disponible ?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Raahhh je veux mon alim ! Mon water cooling c'est bien .. mais c'est dur a monter dans l'alim ...

@+

Guillaume  * 

[/QUOTE]

moi j'en ai une ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mince c'est un bruyante :


----------



## mfay (14 Avril 2003)

Le chgt de disque dur : C'est simple. Il y avait 2 disques de 80. J'en ai remplacé un par un 120. Et surtout le 80 est récupéré pour un autre micro (c'était surtout là, l'interet).


----------



## gwena (15 Avril 2003)

on n'entend plus l'ordi!!!!!!! plus du toutç!!!!! c'est incroyable je v pouvoir dormir la nuit!!!!!!!!!!!!
par contre j'ai eu peut je me retrouve avec un cable nappe à l'avant la ou il peut y avoir des DD en dessous des lecteur cd, et elle est branchée à rien! c normal??? je me retrouve avec un cable volant ds l'ordi en clair!!


----------



## mfay (16 Avril 2003)

C'est normal, c'est le cable qui t'es donné si tu veux rajouter un disque à cette place. Je l'ai trouvé aussi et utilisé.


----------



## gwena (16 Avril 2003)

finalement il fait quand meme du bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'attend comme le bruit d'un hélicoptère (en moins fort of course) mais c pas un bruit régulier si on fait attention! (ça fait tcho tcho thco...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
en clair y'a plus le bruit aigu mais il souffle un peu
et j'ai trouvé que la première fois que je l'au used avec le new ventilo ça faisait moins de bruit, les 10 premières minutes quoi... c normal doc??


----------



## FredBG (17 Avril 2003)

Hourra.... je viens de recevoir la nouvelle alim. Le délais annoncé a été respecté. Il me reste à mettre les mains dans le cambouis.  Heureusement le prochain WE dure 3 jours... je vous tiens au courant. j'espère que je pourrais enlever mes Boules-Quies maintenant.


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

je commande la miennes ou pas ?


----------



## zata (17 Avril 2003)

Pour ceux qui ont déjà recu leur alim., Apple prévient avant la livraison ?
Ils promettaient un suivi hebdomadaire par mail à l'inscription... c'est passé à la trappe ce suivi...


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2003)

effectivement, le suivi est passé à la trappe... la mienne est arrivée un matin, sans prevenir !


----------



## FredBG (20 Avril 2003)

je n'ai pas été prévenu de la livraison, par contre  la société qui a livré a laissé un avi de passage et Apple m'a téléphoné le lendemain pour me dire de contacter le livreur: j'ai trouvé ça très pro. 
Concernant le kit, facile à monter (45 Minutes) il faut prendre son temps, bien s'installer et faire attention de ne pas laisser tomber le tournevis, le DD ou pire , le bloc d'alim sur la carte-mère...
Résultat ? C'est le jour et la nuit. Mon G4 fait maintenant le bruit normal d 'un ordi. sans plus. Je conseille vraiment aux hésitants.


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * effectivement, le suivi est passé à la trappe... la mienne est arrivée un matin, sans prevenir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la vilaine !


----------



## languedoc (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gwena:</font><hr /> * finalement il fait quand meme du bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'attend comme le bruit d'un hélicoptère (en moins fort of course) mais c pas un bruit régulier si on fait attention! (ça fait tcho tcho thco...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
en clair y'a plus le bruit aigu mais il souffle un peu
et j'ai trouvé que la première fois que je l'au used avec le new ventilo ça faisait moins de bruit, les 10 premières minutes quoi... c normal doc??  * 

[/QUOTE]
Même constatation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La différence ne saute pas ... aux oreilles, donc bilan mitigé


----------



## karolos (5 Mai 2003)

Salut

je viens d'acheter un G4 1.25. je suis assez déçu par le bruit qu'il provoque. Ce que je conteste, c'est la mesquinerie d'apple de proposer des machines bruyantes. Je regrette déjá le G3 que j'avais auparavant et j'en suis déjà à chercher une ou des solutions pour le rendre plus silencieux. J'en suis vraiment dégoûté, le haut parleur est de bonne qualité, mais si c'est pour entendre en fond une sorte de ronfleur à fréquence basse, c'est raté &gt;:-(

Dans ma situation, je travaille chez moi et j'ai un bébé, au delà de la piéce ou est situé le Mac, pas de probléme, mais quand je bosse, c'est autre chose.

je crois qu'Apple se moque vraiment de ses clients et cet échnage semblent pour le moins avoir un succés mitigé. A mon avis il faudrait vriament pousser une vrais gueulante et qu'Apple propose un ventilo et une alim vraiment au niveau des premiers G3.

Hiers j'étais chez un pote qui á un PC récent, eh bah il fait moins de bruit sa bête. Aprés avoir débourser 2600 euros en matos mac, c'est vraiment indécent. On voit bien que les ponte d'Apple n'utilise pas les derniers Mac dans leurs bureaux.

Il faudrait une autre pétition et réclamer un vrais confort sonore!






karolos


----------



## ederntal (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par karolos:</font><hr /> * Salut

je viens d'acheter un G4 1.25. je suis assez déçu par le bruit qu'il provoque. Ce que je conteste, c'est la mesquinerie d'apple de proposer des machines bruyantes. Je regrette déjá le G3 que j'avais auparavant et j'en suis déjà à chercher une ou des solutions pour le rendre plus silencieux. J'en suis vraiment dégoûté, le haut parleur est de bonne qualité, mais si c'est pour entendre en fond une sorte de ronfleur à fréquence basse, c'est raté &gt;:-(

Dans ma situation, je travaille chez moi et j'ai un bébé, au delà de la piéce ou est situé le Mac, pas de probléme, mais quand je bosse, c'est autre chose.

je crois qu'Apple se moque vraiment de ses clients et cet échnage semblent pour le moins avoir un succés mitigé. A mon avis il faudrait vriament pousser une vrais gueulante et qu'Apple propose un ventilo et une alim vraiment au niveau des premiers G3.

Hiers j'étais chez un pote qui á un PC récent, eh bah il fait moins de bruit sa bête. Aprés avoir débourser 2600 euros en matos mac, c'est vraiment indécent. On voit bien que les ponte d'Apple n'utilise pas les derniers Mac dans leurs bureaux.

Il faudrait une autre pétition et réclamer un vrais confort sonore!






karolos  * 

[/QUOTE]

Là je comprend pas, sur le MDD Bi1ghz de ma mere sur lequelle j'ai changé l'alim, il est hyper-silencieux!
Le 1.25 qui boot only sur os x ne devrai pas faire + de bruit!

@+


----------



## skypat (8 Mai 2003)

J'ai commandé mon alim il y a 15 jours environ, je l'ai reçu avant hier (sans prévenir) et je l'ai installée hier soir sur mon bi-867.

Bon euh ... comment dire. D'abord c'est le nirvana : un très, très léger bruit, presque rien. Un vrai rêve. Après quelques minutes, un ventilateur s'est mis en marche et en quelques secondes le niveau sonore est presque devenu équivalent à mon ancienne machine ! 

Puis j'ai upgradé vers 10.2.6 et là, catastrophe, mon mac voulait sans cesse se mettre en veille... je ne sais pas si c'est dû à mon nouvel OS, à mon nouveau ventilo ...

Ce matin j'ai allumé et tout semblait aller très bien, en silence et sans soucis. Mais si mon expérience d'hier soir se répète je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée, un conseil ? Une expérience identique à partager ?  

Si j'appelle Apple ils refuseront de m'aider parce que je n'ai pas Apple Care et que mon mac date de novembre ... mais il toujours ss garantie par contre.


----------



## bebert (16 Mai 2003)

Toujours pas reçu mon alim. commandée au mois de février. J'ai appelé le SAV et ils m'ont dit que la commande était bloquée on ne sait pas pourquoi. Je vais la recevoir la semaine prochaine.


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

J'ai reçu mon alim. + ventilo aujourd'hui mais le carton est légèrement trempé. Il a dû coucher dehors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je vous tiens au courant de l'installation !


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

toujour pas monter ?


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

TADAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!
Ça y est ! J'entend enfin les oiseaux dehors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai mis 3/4 d'heure environ à installer le kit. J'ai cassé le connecteur du ventilo mais c'est pas trop grave.
Et ça ronronne doucement, cooool ! J'entend le disque dur héhé.


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

attention faut pas mettre la vielle alim a la poubelle


----------



## bebert (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * attention faut pas mettre la vielle alim a la poubelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais bien sûr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS : félicitations pour ton 10 000e post !


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bien sûr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en ai deja récuper 3


----------



## PowerMike G4 (15 Juin 2003)

Je craque !

ça fait trois plombes que j'attend mon p'tit coli Apple contenant le necessaire pour réduire les Db de mon PowerMac G4 .... !!

ça va faire trois mois que je l'ai commandé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc je veux simplement savoir si tous le monde a déjà reçu son alim .... Si ce n'est pas le cas , tant mieux mais sinon ça voudrai dir que je suis le seul paumé qui n'a tjrs rien reçu !

Voilà+....

PS:j'habite en banlieu parisienne.


----------



## gwena (15 Juin 2003)

au petit modo qui a fermé mon sujet: je sais c quoi ce topic, et j'ai déja ma nouvelle alim donc...
m'enfin bon est ce que le mac de quelqu'un fait bcp de bruit ici??? plus qu'avec l'ancienne, parce que le mien fait pas mal de bruit des fait ça s'arrete et ça ventile tout doux mais la plupart du temps c la cata...


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> * au petit modo qui a fermé mon sujet: je sais c quoi ce topic, et j'ai déja ma nouvelle alim donc...*



c'est aussi fait pour parler des effets de ce changement


----------



## gwena (17 Juin 2003)

oki  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon alors aucune observation??


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2003)

faut peu être que je demande la mienne


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Juin 2003)

En tout cas, le gain de silence vaut vraiment le coup ! Ca valait la peine de se tuer à changer l'alim, une après-midi de quasi-canicule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, moi j'en ai bavé pour que le nouveau bloc d'alimentation s'encastre bien... Vous avez eu le même problème ?


----------



## Bilbo (20 Juin 2003)

MGZ Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> * En tout cas, le gain de silence vaut vraiment le coup ! *



C'est clair. Mais ce n'est pas encore top. J'ai sous mon bureau un G4 bi-867 et un Dell GX 240 (sous GNU/Linux, pas taper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). Il m'arrive d'oublier d'éteindre le Dell, pas le mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MGZ Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> *Au fait, moi j'en ai bavé pour que le nouveau bloc d'alimentation s'encastre bien... Vous avez eu le même problème ?  *



Ouaip. Mais on est peut-être pas doués. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A+


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] * En tout cas, le gain de silence vaut vraiment le coup ! Ca valait la peine de se tuer à changer l'alim, une après-midi de quasi-canicule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est tout simple a monté


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2003)

j'ai faillit oublier de commander la miennes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hop c'est fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quand va t'elle ariver ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2003)

rappel vous avez jusqu'a lundi soir pour commander votre kit  par ici


----------



## decoris (21 Juillet 2003)

on peut peut-être décrocher le sujet, maintenant qu'il n'est plus d'actualité, non?


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2003)

toutes les alims ne sont pas encore arrivé, on vera début aout


----------



## jaguymac (22 Juillet 2003)

Et les powers mac vendus sur l'apple store ont cette nouvelle alim?


----------



## Bilbo (22 Juillet 2003)

J'ai été débité le 26 avril et j'ai reçu la facture ce matin. C'est des rapides chez Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

j'ai reçu mon kit aujourd'hui ! bon je le monte se soir


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2003)

je viens de monter l'alim, le gain en silence est quand même important ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon G4 MDD fait maitenant autant de bruit que mon ancien quicksilver !!!


----------



## Eric999 (23 Juillet 2003)

Les powermac "bouchée de pain" sont ils équipés de ces nouvelles alims ???


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de monter l'alim, le gain en silence est quand même important !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et 2 etages en dessous, c'est mieux ?!


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2003)

je vais voir


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

Eric999 a dit:
			
		

> * Les powermac "bouchée de pain" sont ils équipés de ces nouvelles alims ???   * [/quote
> 
> ouioui, les powermac bouchée-de-pain en sont pourvu!!! le mien arrive demain, je vous ferai une apréciation du bruit...


----------



## cycloppe (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je viens de monter l'alim ...*



Et alors, l'ailim que tu as reçu est de quelle marque ?
     -Abel (Rev A ou Rev B)
     -Samsoung

Et le ventilo ?


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

acbel, et delta electronique pour le ventillo


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2003)

bon je pense que tout le monde a reçu son alim, on enleve le sujet


----------

